# The Beddgelert Meteorite



## Furryanimal (Mar 7, 2022)

In the early hours of 21st September 1949, residents of the village of Beddgelert were woken by the bright light of the falling space rock, and described a “terrific sound” as it tore through the roof tiles of the Prince Llewelyn pub.

Two Durham University scientists, who had read about the incident in a newspaper, travelled to Beddgelert and collected the meteorite for analysis. They published their results in a 1950 *scientific paper*, along with eyewitness accounts that provide fascinating insight into the event.






The meteorite was discovered in Beddgelert, North Wales
One particularly poetic account came from a Miss Janet Wilson, who lived roughly thirty miles away in Penmaenmawr.
She wrote in a letter: “I  was awake on the morning of the display - my room was suddenly lit up to such an extent that I could have read headlines of a paper.
“I hurried to the window and saw a most beautiful sight.
“Flying across was a blue luminous body, partially bulbous and partially elongated, but a most lovely blue colour.
“The whole spectacle did not occupy more than about 45 seconds.
“Very shortly after it had gone, I heard a slight distant explosion.
“I consider myself fortunate to have seen it, a most magnificent sight.”
https://www.thenational.wales/news/19592117.beddgelert-meteorite-crashed-72-years-ago-today/

https://www.skyatnightmagazine.com/space-science/beddgelert-meteorite-big-find-in-a-small-village/


----------

